

Obama signs Monsanto protection act- sad day for Earth. - 3327
http://fooddemocracynow.org/blog/2013/mar/27/obama_signs_monsanto_protection_act/

======
emgre
Worthwhile (and complicating) read:
<http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/mpa.asp>

Another take, maybe more slanted:
[http://www.addictinginfo.org/2013/03/28/conservatives-
laugh-...](http://www.addictinginfo.org/2013/03/28/conservatives-laugh-as-
liberals-attack-president-over-non-existent-monsanto-protection-act/)

------
cultureulterior
I approve of this.

